# vmstat - whose got the heavy duty server?



## PacketMan (Jan 7, 2016)

I'll show you mine if you show me yours. 

(And of course mine is twiddling thumbs.)


```
procs  memory  page  disks  faults  cpu
r b w  avm  fre  flt  re  pi  po  fr  sr ad0 ad1  in  sy  cs us sy id
0 0 0  2107M  1843M  13  0  0  0  13 139  1  0  861 9724 1313 15  6 79
0 0 0  2107M  1843M  540  0  0  0  546 139  1  0  802 9525  967 17  6 76
0 0 0  2107M  1843M  94  0  0  0  121 141  1  0  864 9804 1317 15  6 79
0 0 0  2075M  1874M  16  0  0  0  149 136  1  0  785 9597 1099 14  6 79
1 0 0  2107M  1843M  526  0  0  0  396 134  1  0  821 9529  985 18  6 76
0 0 0  2107M  1843M  24  0  0  0  27 141  1  0  848 9751 1271 15  6 79
1 0 0  2043M  1905M  13  0  0  0  276 124  1  0  636 9244  603 15  6 79
0 0 0  2043M  1905M  44  0  0  0  54 114  1  0  567 9052  288 17  6 77
0 0 0  2043M  1905M  14  0  0  0  13 112  1  0  562 9013  288 17  6 77
0 0 0  2043M  1905M  13  0  0  0  13 114  1  0  564 9012  281 17  6 77
0 0 0  2043M  1905M  14  0  0  0  13 112  1  0  559 9017  283 17  6 77
0 0 0  2043M  1905M  13  0  0  0  13 114  1  0  563 9014  286 17  6 77
0 0 0  2043M  1905M  47  0  0  0  56 112  1  0  560 9070  285 17  6 77
0 0 0  2043M  1905M  16  0  0  0  18 112  1  0  564 9026  290 17  6 77
0 0 0  2043M  1905M  14  0  0  0  14 114  1  0  564 9011  285 17  6 77
0 0 0  2043M  1905M  14  0  0  0  14 112  1  0  563 9022  283 17  6 77
0 0 0  2107M  1843M  526  0  0  0  264 118  1  0  656 9124  421 19  6 75
0 0 0  2107M  1843M  41  0  0  0  48 139  1  0  871 9780 1337 15  6 79
1 0 0  2075M  1874M  13  0  0  0  145 138  1  0  794 9598 1120 15  6 79
0 0 0  2043M  1905M  14  0  0  0  145 116  1  0  567 9052  315 17  6 77
0 0 0  2043M  1905M  24  0  0  0  27 112  1  0  563 9039  289 17  6 77
2 0 0  2043M  1905M  14  0  0  0  13 112  1  0  561 9013  284 17  6 77
0 0 0  2043M  1905M  22  0  0  0  24 114  1  0  563 9031  284 17  6 77
1 0 0  2043M  1905M  16  0  0  0  18 112  1  0  568 9024  291 17  6 77
```


----------



## Oko (Jan 7, 2016)

```
# vmstat -c 10
 procs  memory  page  disks  faults  cpu
 r b w  avm  fre  flt  re  pi  po  fr  sr ad0 ad1  in  sy  cs us sy id
 0 0 0  1651M  97G  20  0  0  0  19  4  0  0  244  189  162  0  0 100
 0 0 0  1651M  97G  0  0  0  0  0  5  6  6  30  133  284  0  0 100
 0 0 0  1651M  97G  0  0  0  0  0  5  50  43  116  133 1262  0  0 100
 0 0 0  1651M  97G  61  0  0  0  77  5  0  0  28  189  178  0  0 100
 0 0 0  1651M  97G  0  0  0  0  0  5  0  0  11  172  151  0  0 100
 0 0 0  1651M  97G  0  0  0  0  0  5  0  0  28  448  543  0  0 100
 0 0 0  1651M  97G  0  0  0  0  0  5  0  0  13  137  145  0  0 100
 0 0 0  1651M  97G  0  0  0  0  0  10  0  0  11  133  139  0  0 100
 0 0 0  1651M  97G  1  0  0  0  0  5  0  0  26  136  275  0  0 100
 0 0 0  1651M  97G  0  0  0  0  0  5  0  0  13  139  135  0  0 100
```


----------



## PacketMan (Jan 7, 2016)

Yours looks less busy than mine; but that is relative.  I was hoping to see some megawatt diesel engine type numbers.


----------



## Oko (Jan 7, 2016)

Hopefully my boss is not going to see vmstat  He belies all 60 people are back in business after the holiday season and crunching those 140 TB of data on that server.


----------

